# About.com- Urge Incontinence and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you ask it, I will try my best to find an answer. It just may take some time. Way back in February, a reader asked me to look into a possible overlap between urge incontinence and IBS. Urge incontinence is a urinary disorder in which a person leaks urine at unpredictable times. It differs from stress incontinence, in which urine leaks out due to activities that put pressure on the bladder. I held on to the reader's email as I tackeled other subjects. At long last, I have written the article and crossed it off of my to-do list!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

